

12 Cloud Startups You Should Know About - noveltysystems
http://www.fullcontact.com/cloud-startups-2012

======
noveltysystems
What other cloud statups should be added to this list? Any ideas?

~~~
dguaraglia
Don't know if MailGun (<http://mailgun.net/>) counts as a 'cloud' company, but
they definitely provide a really cool service.

~~~
noveltysystems
I would say it definitely counts as a cloud company. To me a 'cloud company'
is a web service that enables or leverages IaaS, PaaS, or SaaS.

